# New bundling denials for 17000/17262



## contourbilling (May 9, 2019)

We've recently been receiving denials for bundling when we bill the codes 17000, 17003 with destruction codes 17262 etc. We have always billed these with the 59 modifier on the 17000/17003 and when I check the CCI edits it's still saying that is correct. But now we are receiving these new denials. 
Should I switch the modifiers and put it on the destruction code instead despite what the CCI edits say or am I missing something else?

Thank you!


----------



## walshe (May 22, 2019)

This cci edit changed as of 04.01.19 it is reversed now


----------



## LBernat7 (May 22, 2019)

we are in PA and if we do  not append a 59 modifier to the 17003 when the other procedure that day is some kind of "destructions" so 17260 series 17270 17280 and most epsically 17110 the 17003 will deny as inclusive to the other unrelated procedure so example
17110 (for Warts)
17000 (AK's) 51
17003 (2 units) (add'l AKs) 59
if we do it that way the major carriers pay fine if not we have to correct claim and resubmit


----------



## O_KRECHKIVSKA (Aug 8, 2019)

walshe said:


> This cci edit changed as of 04.01.19 it is reversed now


we submitted claim dos 5/20/19 with Mod-59 to 17262 and no Mod to 17000, 17003.
17000 - denied from Medicare anyway: CO-236 (procedure/modifier combination is not compatible with another procedure/modifier combination provided on the same day according to the NCCI.
17003- denied: CO 107 ( the related claim/service was not identified on this claim


----------



## CodingKing (Aug 8, 2019)

O_KRECHKIVSKA said:


> we submitted claim dos 5/20/19 with Mod-59 to 17262 and no Mod to 17000, 17003.
> 17000 - denied from Medicare anyway: CO-236 (procedure/modifier combination is not compatible with another procedure/modifier combination provided on the same day according to the NCCI.
> 17003- denied: CO 107 ( the related claim/service was not identified on this claim



17262 is the column 1 code so no modifier required
17000 is the column 2 code to 17262 so modifier is required
17003 is add-on code so no modifier required

From the 4/1 P2P edits


CPT only copyright 2018 American Medical Association.  All rights reserved.Colum1/Column2 EditsColumn 1Column 2*=in existenceEffectiveDeletionModifierPTP Edit Rationale172621700020190401*1Mutually exclusive procedures172621700420190401*1Mutually exclusive procedures172621711020190401*1Mutually exclusive procedures172621711120190401*1Mutually exclusive procedures


----------

